# Amazing video about an NSX, Frankfurt and the Nordschleife



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I know this is not the correct section, but i figured its the most viewed one and I think this video deserves the credit of as many people as possible.

It was shot in Frankfurt and on the Nürburgring and I think the end result is magnificent.

I suggest you give yourselves a bit of a tease and check the trailer first:

YouTube - TRAILER: HONDA NSX

HONDA NSX (EXTENDED VERSION) BY FORMAT67.NET on Vimeo


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome video - thanks for sharing.


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

that is a epic vid, well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Now that is a very good video... Exellent...:thumbsup:


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

great video


----------

